# Would you like a Redemption Rom for GSM version of Galaxy Nexus?



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

*Redemption Rom for GSM GN*​
*Do you want a GSM version of Redemption Rom for GN?*

Yes.3890.48%No.49.52%


----------



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

So is there demand for Lou's Redempion Rom for our GSM Galaxy Nexus devices? I know I want that...


----------



## odin13 (Dec 17, 2011)

sotoskawasaki said:


> So is there demand for Lou's Redempion Rom for our GSM Galaxy Nexus devices? I know I want that...


who is lou??? and what is redemption rom???


----------



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

odin13 said:


> who is lou??? and what is redemption rom???


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14032-rom-redemption-rom-ics-v105-update-jan-22nd-930pm-est/

Redemption rom is a custom rom for Galaxy Nexus devices (CDMA), made by a guy named Lou. After I asked him if he is going to make a GSM version he said to make a poll to see if there is demand for it. But from what I see, it seems there is not.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

I love it. Stock feel with many speed and efficiency tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## odin13 (Dec 17, 2011)

sotoskawasaki said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14032-rom-redemption-rom-ics-v105-update-jan-22nd-930pm-est/
> 
> Redemption rom is a custom rom for Galaxy Nexus devices (CDMA), made by a guy named Lou. After I asked him if he is going to make a GSM version he said to make a poll to see if there is demand for it. But from what I see, it seems there is not.


sorry for my ignorance...

ofcourse there is a demand for good, clean and stable roms...so lou...when can i give it a try?

Verstuurd van mijn Galaxy Nexus met Tapatalk


----------



## nory82688 (Jul 31, 2011)

Absolutely, always a demand for great roms







the more the better

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## s0dhi (Sep 5, 2011)

I just watched the CDMA version video. Lou's approach really speaks to me.

I'd like for this ROM to be built for the GSM model.


----------



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

Exactly. Its better to have more options. In fact I couldn't imagine anyone with the GSM version of the Galaxy Nexus that wouldn't want the opportunity to try it at least.


----------



## LuffyPSP (Feb 1, 2012)

looking at his video. sure i do!! i want such a developer for my phone!


----------



## AMSZO (Jan 23, 2012)

I've specially made an account on RootzWiki to download Lou's redemption rom. When i saw it only was made for CDMA i punched my self in the face and went K.O.










So *YES PLEASE*... Redemption Rom for GSM


----------



## sert00 (Jan 5, 2012)

c'mon man,make us gsm users happy!let us see yours work...not only on videos..but on the screen! 








 only kidding...hope to see gsm project anyway...


----------



## Soutaiseiriron (Feb 8, 2012)

I would love to see his rom on our maguro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok, nice to see there is interest in this... I hope more people express their opinion and vote in the poll...


----------



## kobik (Feb 1, 2012)

So, are there any news?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

I am waiting to get more votes in the poll and then contact the redemption rom developer. Of course you could drop him a message asking him to make a gsm version of his rom. It would sure help seeing more people asking him!


----------



## odin13 (Dec 17, 2011)

i'll vote again..have been reading up a little bit in the cdma section and i really would like to give it a try on my gsm gnex

Verstuurd van mijn Galaxy Nexus met Tapatalk


----------



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm very curious, the people who voted No, if the care to tell us why they wouldn't like a GSM version of the redemption Rom.


----------



## 651stp (Dec 23, 2011)

i've voted yes, and the ppl who voted no are prolly trolls. you should just ignore them, haters gonna hate.


----------



## sotoskawasaki (Jan 27, 2012)

So anyway people, do tell others if they are interested to vote here so that we can get that great rom!


----------



## The Nexus Project (Jan 1, 2012)

GSM , sign me up

Sent from my i9250 (GSM) Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.0


----------

